# REAL TIPS (Domakome Team)



## Domakome (Feb 19, 2020)

Hello Dear customers, first I will present our team. We are in betting from 10 years due we move from many many betting strategies. First we make arbitrage in sport events after that arbying financial markets after that scope deep info about greyhounds racing, Value betting in sport events. We will make this thread and will give most value picks with deep info why we bomb events with analysis of corse. We will share and money flow too. Infos about players condition of the pitch and many many thinks which will gives to us advantage by the bokies. I hope that we will help to new people which start in world of betting buisness.


----------



## Domakome (Feb 20, 2020)

Event:Bayer Leverkusen v FC Porto

Compeetition: League Europa

Start: 20:00 GMT

Predictions: Over 4.0 Asian Cards and Porto 0.0 Asian Handicap cards

Odd (in bet365) - 1.70   1.75

I will said some words about this tip of Domakome Team. Match is for 1/32 finals of League Europe. Two teams come in the match after superb series of results -Bayer Leverkusen ( in last 7 matches in all competition 6 wins and 1 lost) FC Porto ( in last 7 matches 5 wins 1 draw and 1 lost) Two teams will fight for every meter on the pitch. They will want to continue in next stage. In the match will have big tention on two sides for sure! Porto have two times most cards in his matches in group stage due Leverkusen! Porto with 15 cards and Leverkusen with 7 cards! Referee is slovenian Slavko Vincic which gives averege 4.55 yellows and 0,26 red cards for this calendar year which perfect. Due the match is expected big rain and pitch will very wet which is good for cards. Another think is that in Asian bokies odd started to dropped at that time there is 1.55 and 1.60. We recomended to invest on this two markets.


----------



## Domakome (Feb 20, 2020)

Before match started Odd dropped: Over 4.0 Asian Cards from 1.70 to 1.55 and Porto 0.0 Asian Cards from 1.70 to 1.60!


----------



## Domakome (Feb 20, 2020)

Result: Leverkusen vs Porto - 1:4 Cards.


----------



## Domakome (Feb 21, 2020)

Event:Bayer St Mirren v Hearts

Compeetition: Scotland Premiership

Start: 19:45 GMT

Predictions: Over 3.5 Asian Cards; Hearts  0.0 Asian Handicap cards; Hearts Over 1.5 Team Cards

Odd (in bet365) - 1.775    1.85    1.66

Today in Scotland Premiereship match is war for relegation betwen two clubs. The host team is on 10-th place and visitors are on 12-th place. Diference between two clubs are on ly 3 point! The match will be something like a war for sure. Bokies gives wrong odd there due tention in the match! Another think is that visitors are on second place by receiving cards this season with 56 yellow and 4 red cards. St. Mirren is on 11-th place by cards with only 35 yellow and without red card to that moment. Whether condition are awufull all day in Paisley because all day and due the match is rainly. Host tem pitch isn"t so good how top teams in the League and the pitch when match started will be very bad! We recomended this two market for investing for sure because odd will dropped dramaticaly to start the match.


----------



## Domakome (Feb 21, 2020)

Match is postponed due waterloged pitch.


----------



## Domakome (Feb 25, 2020)

Event: QPR vs Derby County

Compeetition: England Championship

Start: 19:45 GMT

Predictions: Over 4.5 Cards

Odd (in Unibet) - 2.15

this two clubs are on first place by receiving cards this year in Championship! QPR are on 1-st place with 76 yellow and 2 red cards which is averege of 2.23 cards per match. Derby County is on 3-th place with 66 yellow and 3 red cards which is averege of 1.95 cards per match. Weather in Shepherds Bush is rainly and due tha match chance to be rain is around 68%. 12 rounds before end of seasson two teams have teoritical chance for play off, so the will want three point of this match on 100%. Our team think that match will be very nervous with so many fouls and yellow cards. Referee is Keith Stroud who is one of the man who gives most cards in England - averege of 4.26 yellow and 0.22 red cards. So this odd from bokie is superb for this kind of match with this two opponents.


----------



## Domakome (Feb 29, 2020)

Today we ofer two matches for invest. German match is battle for relegation, referee is one of the germans which gives most yellows! Wether is rain and pitch will be yet! Two teams are on first 5 temas by receiving cards.

Second is from quaterfinals in Scotish cup. Very big rain is ecpected due the match. Winner goes to semifinals. Before one month Hearts defeated Rangers at home in Premiereship. Very hard match due tha bad pitch with so many fouls and cards. Lines from bokies are too small for theese two battles. We post our bets. Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Domakome (Feb 29, 2020)

> Hello, Dear customers, I am main tipster in Doma Team. I want to present you are interesting  long investment VIP_Strategy in builders in bet365 bokies. First I want to notice you that you didn"t gives singel pick for this strategy because when customers saw what we play they will understand all strategy and will use alone in future. So we sell all strategy. I can said some details about this long investment strategy which we play from 1 year every week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is long term strategy for bet builders in bet365 which is so betiful because in 96% of the time we didn"t lost money. 96% of the time picks are VOID(Money are refund to account) but when pick is active we have two options - 1. Cash Out so good money 2. Wait all pick to be win on averege 1500 odd. Our team use two account from first we cash out and second we wait for so big money because we play with 100EUR every pick. We play with max stake because this is free money due 96% of the time money is refund. We can"t write more details because if you done you will understand the strategy. We didn"t gives singel pick too because you will understand strategy too. We sell all strategy which you will can played alone for long time alone. Only to notice that for every week have around 25 picks. You can calculate how many picks will placed for a month and year. You can calculate too that 96% of the time picks are refund. This year we have only 7 lost picks and two cash outs for around 10 000 EUR. This is everythink. 

     If you interested about price and another thinks drop e-mail.  domakome@tutanota.com 


     Regards


----------



## Domakome (Feb 29, 2020)

Results of today Domakome Team Bombs


----------



## Domakome (Feb 29, 2020)

Month is over and for 10 days this month(we started on 18.02.20) we achieve:
1. Number of bets - 10
2. WINS                 - 4
3. Void                  - 4
4. Lost                   -2
5. MOEY INVESTED      - 9100 EUR
6. CUMULATIVE WIN   - 11,200 EUR
7. PROFIT                     +2,100 EUR
8. ROI (Return On Investment) -23%


----------



## Domakome (Mar 7, 2020)

We post today our team bombs. Two hard matches realy with enourmous atention in all teams. In Eibar wether wil be bad with rain. In Madrid is sunny. Referee are perfect. Their style is to give early card to calm down the atention. All 4 teams are in top7 by receiving cards this year in spain. We expect so many fouls and cards in this two battles. Odds in asian bokies already dropped with around 0.18 - we expect to dropped more. GL to everyone.


----------



## Domakome (Mar 7, 2020)

Update: In Eibar rain started


----------



## Domakome (Mar 7, 2020)

Fight in last minute in spain)))


----------



## Domakome (Mar 7, 2020)

Two bets are win. Good start of the month. We wait second match for full win.


----------



## Domakome (Mar 8, 2020)

I post result from yesterday picks.


----------



## Domakome (Mar 10, 2020)

I post today picks. Second match betwen Valencia vs Atalanta. Spanish clubs played so strong at their stadiums in CL. Two clubs are in top 5 clubs by receiving cards in CL this year. Second matches are very tough ecpecialy in CL. Yes result are 4:1 for Atalanta, but if you saw history when spanish club lost first match with big diference - second is so strong. We are sure that Valencia didn"t give up today and will try to make miracle. We think that so many cards will be givens yesterday by Ovidiu Hategan who is referee with over 5.0 averege stats for yellow cards. GL


----------



## Domakome (Mar 11, 2020)

Result from yesterday.


----------



## Domakome (Mar 11, 2020)

I attached picks.


----------



## Domakome (Mar 11, 2020)

I post today Our team BOMB Bets. GL to Everyone


----------



## Domakome (Mar 11, 2020)

In Liverpool tonight is expected rain, so good for our tips)))


----------



## Domakome (Mar 11, 2020)

85% chance for Rain in Liverpool. Too good!!


----------



## Domakome (Mar 11, 2020)

Half an hour to start of battle in England - rain is started. On the pitch will be so tough with so many fouls and cards!!! Easy money in our team view.


----------



## Domakome (Mar 13, 2020)

Last Bets are very bad due referee saw another match for sure!!! I post today bets. GL


----------



## Domakome (Mar 14, 2020)

I post today bombs. Host team fight for playoff due visitors are in fight in relegation. Ebbsfleet are in second place this year receiving cards due Halifax is in 21-st place! Very fouls will occured due the match and ecpecialy yellow cards. Bet365 gives odd before 30 minute so odd will dropped.


----------

